# Dual Satellite Compact Fluorescent Fixtures



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

sorry this is a really noob question

Compact Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Dual Satellite Compact Fluorescent Fixtures

is the 24'' good enough for a 45gal.

anyone here used it before?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I think the main problem with getting too short of a light is that you're probably going to have dark corners, where a lot of plants aren't going to do well. Also, those dual lights are not going to be very efficient unless each bulb has its own reflector. Notice how all the light that is emitted behind the bulb is going to hit the reflector and shine back onto the light, not into your aquarium. Might not look pretty/cheap but it might be better to go with two single-bulb reflectors.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

wat brand or model would you suggest?

hows about this Compact Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Coralife Aqualight Double Compact Fluorescent Strip Lights


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

i was just comparing the prices of both of them and noticed that even when the Compact Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Dual Satellite Compact Fluorescent Fixtures had lunar light it was cheaper then the Compact Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Coralife Aqualight Double Compact Fluorescent Strip Lights by around 30 dollars. just goes to show how important corner lighting is


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

the compact satellite has two bulbs and one imo would be worthless to plant life, the actnic.

i have two coralife's and they are great, i have one 20" over my 20gal w/96w and a 18w over a 2.5gal both have great growth


----------

